# [ROM] Windows 10 Mobile Build 10586.36 for Lumia 620



## MrCego (Jan 5, 2016)

Finally is here! I managed to make a ROM from my Lumia 620 with the latest Windows 10 Mobile build. Here we go!

*Windows 10 Mobile Build 10586.36 for Lumia 620 ROM*​
This Custom ROM is a build and then capture from Lumia 620 with Windows 10 Mobile Build 10586.36 using *Windows Phone Internals developed by Heathcliff74*. *Only works with this Lumia*, so don't test in other models, *you can hardbrick your phone*.

*NOTES*

This ROM is given "AS IS" and was scanned with MalwareBytes, Kaspersky and NOD32 to check if any malware was in zip file. If you download this file without password and/or CRC32/SHA-1 doesn't match with purposed behind, be careful, ROM could be altered and it would be risky for your phone. In that case, It doesn't come from me!

*FILE DETAILS*


*Name:* en_lumia620_Win10Mobile_Build10586.36_AppsUpdated_1-4-16.zip
*Size:* 1.452.675 KB (1.68 GB)
*CRC32:* 61FA13A0
*SHA1:* 8EF66EB5C3B925F7DBF51CEB6C707E36730DC6FF
*Password:* windowsphoneapps.es
*Content: *Data.bin file, MainOS.bin file and readme.txt.
*Notes: Uncompress with 7Zip is recommended.*

*ROM DETAILS*


*ROM Base:* 8.10.14219.314 / 3058.50000.1425.10479 / RM-846_eu_france_314.
*Languages:* English.
*System Apps: *Updated until 01/04/2016.
*Microsoft Apps:* Updated until 01/04/2016.
Some third party apps were uninstalled.
This ROM is very close to a stock one. It was free space cleaned up for best practice. It wasn't enabled Root access, so you can do that if you want.

*BEFORE INSTALL THIS ROM...*


Do a backup of your personal files. *Installing this ROM will delete all information in your phone. *

*You must perform a bootloader unlock to your phone. IT'S NEEDED to flash device with this ROM. *For more info, see "Getting Started" section from WPInternals, go to http://wpinternal.net or the official thread.

*HOW TO INSTALL?*


Open "WPInternals".
Select "Flash" option.
In "Flash ROM" section. click on "Select the source-file to flash to the phone" and select zip file.
Press "Flash custom ROM" button.
Wait until finish and press "OK" button.
Wait until phone starts in Normal Mode. 
Go to Setting app > Accounts > Your email and accounts and set up your MSA.
Done!

*CREDITS*

- If you want to alter partitions files included in ZIP file, please specify that your work is based from mine and come from this thread.

- If you want support my work, buy a beer to me and another one to Heathcliff74. Thanks to his work I wouldn't be able to do that.

My Paypal: http://forum.xda-developers.com/donatetome.php?u=6003114
Heathcliff74: http://forum.xda-developers.com/donatetome.php?u=3254428

*MEGA*




https://mega.nz/#!9VcXxIiJ!yWPs0caDRAtwDUyVxJPL0RY6FFOKQ7lSy0EpJn6rZLg


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi!

Small note: If you use the "Flash ROM" function of Windows Phone Internals, it allows you to select a Zip-file. If the Zip-file contains partition images (like your zip-file), it will extract the partitions on-the-fly and flash them straight to the phone. So you don't need to extract the partitions first. Windows Phone Internals will do that for you. It will decompress in-memory, so you don't need a lot of temporary space to extract the partitions.


----------



## MrCego (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for clarification, Cliff. Regards.


----------



## robinabishek (Jan 6, 2016)

@MrCego,

Can i know how fast the rom is in Lumia 620? Are there any bad lags while using apps and such ?


----------



## MrCego (Jan 6, 2016)

It's the same Build 10586.36 recieved from Windows Insider. About build performance, it's ok, some bugs and little lags, but it's usable as well.


----------



## surya467 (Jan 8, 2016)

can you guys add project astoria to this build? with the cab files?


----------



## Rivo17 (Jan 8, 2016)

surya467 said:


> can you guys add project astoria to this build? with the cab files?

Click to collapse



Project Astoria is dead. I don't think it can be added.


----------



## surya467 (Jan 11, 2016)

Rivo17 said:


> Project Astoria is dead. I don't think it can be added.

Click to collapse



i agree but i was just thinking of a workaround, since it used to work on an older build which was on slow ring.
Maybe use that as base OS and fiddle with the feature tweaks.
Im just saying this as theory like we used to do on symbian.


----------



## Rivo17 (Jan 11, 2016)

surya467 said:


> i agree but i was just thinking of a workaround, since it used to work on an older build which was on slow ring.
> Maybe use that as base OS and fiddle with the feature tweaks.
> Im just saying this as theory like we used to do on symbian.

Click to collapse



If anyone still has the build on their phone, I'm sure the developers can make use of it. Maybe even use the registry to enable Astoria on newer builds since it doesn't work on them due to missing registry settings.


----------



## souma_rox (Jan 11, 2016)

I am running Windows 10 mobile 10586.38 on my 525. Can u tell me how to make a flashable zip file like yours for my phone


----------



## surya467 (Jan 12, 2016)

Rivo17 said:


> If anyone still has the build on their phone, I'm sure the developers can make use of it. Maybe even use the registry to enable Astoria on newer builds since it doesn't work on them due to missing registry settings.

Click to collapse



same thought ^ 
does slow ring still give that old build? or anyone have an image of it? xd


----------



## MrCego (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe this ROM is the only one available in the world from build .36.


----------



## eifscf (May 24, 2016)

WPInternals fails to flash this ROM in "flash partitions" mode: "The size of partitions 'MainOS' and 'Data' together are too big", it also fails to flash ROM directly from ZIP archive.
I am flashing Nokia Lumia 620 (RM-846) with WPInternals 1.2 under Windows 8.1 x64
THX for any suggestions


----------



## MrCego (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry for late response. Are you tried flashing a stock ROM first?


----------



## Aakash khatu (Aug 20, 2016)

*same problems here too*



MrCego said:


> Sorry for late response. Are you tried flashing a stock ROM first?

Click to collapse



i m having the same problems , cant flash the rom direct via the zip file or via unzipping it and flashing separately .

i am on a stock rom (had to flash an ffu image since the phone got stuck in a boot loop during bootloader unlock)

not in a hurry tho , thnx


----------



## MrCego (Aug 20, 2016)

Try flash France CV stock ROM, boot normally and then flash Custom one.

Sent from Space


----------



## Aakash khatu (Aug 21, 2016)

MrCego said:


> Try flash France CV stock ROM, boot normally and then flash Custom one.
> 
> Sent from Space

Click to collapse



okay ill download the france cv ffu .

i figured one thing out tho , the data and mainOS bin files in the zip you provided are encrypted thats why it says flash failed , i unzipped them and rezipped them without a password and now it says " size of partitions mainos and data together are too big "


----------



## MrCego (Aug 21, 2016)

No. I tested it many time and with another L620. Do stock flash and we will back to talk later 

Sent from Space


----------



## Aakash khatu (Aug 22, 2016)

MrCego said:


> No. I tested it many time and with another L620. Do stock flash and we will back to talk later
> 
> Sent from Space

Click to collapse



nope still says flash failed .
i flashed the france cv ffu and then unlocked the bootloader and tried flashing it with both the methods . none worked

now i am doubting if its actually worth going to win 10 XD


----------



## MrCego (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm considering to try another one with Redstone.

Sent from Space


----------



## Aakash khatu (Aug 23, 2016)

MrCego said:


> I'm considering to try another one with Redstone.
> 
> Sent from Space

Click to collapse



i cant find any other win 10 roms 
does the windows insider app work for the lumia 620? i have installed it and registered on the fast ring lets hope i get an update


----------



## MrCego (Aug 23, 2016)

You won't. This weekend I will try to cook one with Redstone.

Sent from Space


----------



## Aakash khatu (Aug 26, 2016)

MrCego said:


> You won't. This weekend I will try to cook one with Redstone.
> 
> Sent from Space

Click to collapse



Ooo nice . I'll wait for it  btw why isn't windows insider working?


----------



## MrCego (Aug 27, 2016)

Since Redstone, Microsoft put a setting to manage Windows Insider program. It can be found on Settings > Update and Security > Windows Insider program 

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## DrDocs (Sep 26, 2016)

After I flash the Data to my 620 i reboot and wait now 10 min. thats normal?!  Hardreset or another solution 

thx 4 ur rom 

Edit: Hardreset... and then boot with win 10  thx


----------



## abhilashca (Oct 16, 2016)

*Download link broken*

First of all. Thanks for providing the rom. Great effort. I really appreciate it.
Looks like the download link is broken. Is there an active link?

Thanks.


----------



## bee21 (Jan 6, 2017)

i don't think this thread is still alive though


----------



## BuddhiE (Jan 17, 2017)

*Flash Failed message appear when try to flash Lumia 620*

I have a Lumia 620 and the firmware version is 8.10.12393.890 and when I try to flash using WPInternals,Flash failed ! message comes when I try to flash using "Flash Custom ROM" mode. My bootloader is unlocked and I didn't unlock the root access. Please Help !


----------



## Xvistak (Feb 18, 2017)

This rom works in l625?It is possible cath old build WM10(build 10166)???

Wysłane za pomocą mTalk

---------- Post added 18-02-2017 at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was 17-02-2017 at 11:49 PM ----------




BuddhiE said:


> I have a Lumia 620 and the firmware version is 8.10.12393.890 and when I try to flash using WPInternals,Flash failed ! message comes when I try to flash using "Flash Custom ROM" mode. My bootloader is unlocked and I didn't unlock the root access. Please Help !

Click to collapse



Your ffu is not ffu(base rom),your must ffu(base rom)in your device.Go to Lumia firmware(Lumia firmware)downland ffu(base rom) in flash custom rom

Wysłane za pomocą mTalk


----------



## ari83 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks, works like charm.

some fixes:
if you get boot loader loop problem in WPInternals,  fix this using lumia 520 SBL3 file.
if you cannot flash win 10 rom (zip),  extract zip folder and pack it without password. then it works.
after flashing remember hard reset phone, if not work reset again.


----------



## nelmarvaz (Apr 20, 2017)

The zip as locked with. What is the password/?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 22, 2017)

nelmarvaz said:


> What is the password/?

Click to collapse



Read 1st post:


```
Password: windowsphoneapps.es
```


----------



## shicola (May 22, 2017)

Do you have any UI and apps speed comparison with WM 8 or WM 8.1 (on NL 620 device)?


----------



## bittu9932 (Jan 11, 2018)

this rom is not working


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Jul 29, 2018)

hi, i know i wont get a response but when i flash the ROM it seems to bootloop on me, any fixes?


----------



## d-manse (Nov 23, 2018)

mattwhite7102 said:


> hi, i know i wont get a response but when i flash the ROM it seems to bootloop on me, any fixes?

Click to collapse



Like someone says: "if you get boot loader loop problem in WPInternals, fix this using lumia 520 SBL3 file."


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Nov 27, 2018)

*will it work?*



d-manse said:


> Like someone says: "if you get boot loader loop problem in WPInternals, fix this using lumia 520 SBL3 file."

Click to collapse



will it break the device?


----------



## d-manse (Nov 27, 2018)

mattwhite7102 said:


> will it break the device?

Click to collapse



I don't know if this custom rom will work, i still can't have it working. 
But SBL3 for 520, definitely works with 620.


----------



## henkka22 (Dec 19, 2018)

d-manse said:


> I don't know if this custom rom will work, i still can't have it working.
> But SBL3 for 520, definitely works with 620.

Click to collapse



are you sure, selecting wrong sbl3 could brick phone.


----------



## d-manse (Feb 6, 2019)

One android man said:


> are you sure, selecting wrong sbl3 could brick phone.

Click to collapse



Yes, i'm sure. In fact, 620's sbl3 from zip packages around here, bricked my phone.


----------

